# Tapout Gumshield



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

When you go to order this item you get a choice of colours, when I purchased mine I picked the green one which meant when my delivery came the shields were green and black and, green and white with the word Tapout on the front of the green side of the gumshield.

Reason for buying

I bought this product a while back to replace an Opro gumshield that I had re-moulded too much and had practically messed it up. When browsing through a few different sites I came across Bytomic Martial Arts Martial arts equipment shop, boxing equipment, martial arts gear, training weapons, wavemaster, Bob - from Bytomic Distribution Ltd

Initial thoughts

When I first handled the actual product it seemed harder but softer than my Opro but felt smoother on the edges when handled.

When it came to moulding it first as last it's a boil and bite gumshield the end. However, when moulding it I noticed as soon as I bit into the shield to mould it, it seemed much harder and dense compared to the Opro which meant it took more bite force to mould it properly.

Usage

So far I've noticed that it's a little weird to get used to because it is a little larger, possibly by a one or two milimetres, not noticeable to the eye but when it's in you mouth you feel the difference. Due to it's size I found it made me gag a little as soon as the back the tongue touches the shield.

However, breathing with it in is a doddle that's if you can keep it in place and but like I've said it takes a little getting used to.

Value for money

As far as value for money goes I thought it was rather good considering you got two gumshields for around Â£15 compared to Opro Gold Premium Gumshield where you only get one for about Â£23.

Downsides

There aren't many downsides to this item, however, there are a couple which are:


No case to store shield in

Feels a little off putting when it comes in contact with back of tongue


Overall Opinion

Not a bad product (well products) but could be improved. So will give this product a 7/10 overall.


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

I got two at Seni, wore one this week, training. Not a bad gumshield......


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive got two! Ebay... Good gum shields, Nowt compared to my Shock Doc tho...


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Yea me and my mate got the 2 shields. TBH I much prefer my shock doctor so don't bother using the Tapout one, always handy for a spare though...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Amen bretherin'


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Great review! We are only charging Â£17.99 for the Opro gold premium tho maybe we under charging?


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers :thumbs Dunno have a shufty about other sites and see what the average is.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Cheers :thumbs Dunno have a shufty about other sites and see what the average is.


Reason its low is we have the brand new platinum edition OPRO and im doing them at Â£20 as a special offer.


----------

